# cupos de materias primas



## liru

Hola. 
Quería preguntar qué significa cupos de materias primas, en el siguiente contexto: unas personas que se ocupaban antes con la industria textil, ahora se ocupan de los cupos de materias primas. Sé qué significa cupos, sé qué significa materias primas, sólo que no entiendo el sintagma. 
¡Gracias!


----------



## jazyk

Cote/părți ale materiilor prime ?


----------



## liru

Gracias, pero creo que no es eso, porque en rumano no tiene mucho sentido, aunque efectivamente "cupo" puede ser traducido, de modo aislado, por "cote" o "parti".


----------



## jazyk

¿Por qué no preguntas en el foro Sólo Español?


----------

